# Mise à jour firmware iMac G3 Bondi Blue



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (10 Novembre 2014)

Hi There,

J'ai lu des kilomètres de pages web sur le sujet, la seule certitude que j'en tire c'est qu'il n'y a pas unanimité sur la méthode de mise à jour. J'ai tenté différents scénari, sans succès. Sur le site Apple, le sujet est bâclé vite fait, sans précisions suffisantes. C'est vrai que je suis une vraie clète question philosophie MAC et ses iBidules-Machins.

Mon voeux le plus cher pour St Nicolas, ou plus tôt si possible, c'est qu'un(e) bon(ne) samaritain(e) me prenne par la main et m'explique quel fichier télécharger pour ma bécane, de quelle manière le transférer sur le iMac et quelles manipulations mystiques dois-je entreprendre. J'ai des bases en sorcellerie, qualification "aspersion de sang de poulet" niveau débutant, au cas où ça peut servir.:hosto::style:

Ah oui, j'oubliais le plus important, c'est donc un iMac G3 de 266Mhz Bondi Blue (M4984) avec un lecteur CD à tiroir. J'ai déjà installé la barrette de 512 MB, un disque dur de 83GB et un MAC OS 9.1.1 installé et fonctionnel parfaitement. Précision: sur le CD d'installation du MAC OS 9.1, il y a des fichiers d'update de firmware iMac de différentes versions mais je n'y parviens avec aucun.:hein:

Ich verstehe nicht was passiert !!:mouais:


----------



## Invité (11 Novembre 2014)

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1263?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US 

Toutes les incantations et le reste, non ?


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (11 Novembre 2014)

Jeune Padawan je suis...

J'avais déjà essayé cette méthode sans y parvenir. J'ai recommencé la man&#339;uvre décrite tout de même au cas où j'aurais plus de chance cette fois mais idem: êêê vô pô !!!:casse:

J'ai bien téléchargé le fichier décrit (iMac_FirmwareUpdate_1.2.smi.bin) depuis mon PC Woindoze pi zippé sur une clef USB et dézippé sur le bureau du iMac en MAC OS 9.1. Quand je double-clique dessus, j'ai le message "*L'application iMac_FirmwareUpdate_1.2.smi.bin n'a pu être ouverte car une erreur de type -39 est survenue*" qui s'affiche. C'est aussi parlant pour moi que la formule du calcul de l'expansion d'un pet de chameau pendant la saison des pluies dans le désert du Negheb !!:hein:

D'abord, pourquoi l'est en extension "bin" le con?!?!:mouais: et pi pourquoi y fait pas comment que c'est écrit dans la procédure de monsieur Apple??

Au fait, c'est un 233Mhz, pas un 266MHz.


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2014)

Tiens essaie celui-là: http://82.225.175.131/share/5rTdIMkdHINAS4ra/iMac FirmwareUpdate 1.2.smi.sea


----------

